
Nutrition for Cancer Prevention - dsr12
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ilnmap24jhyj4o/Nutrition_for_Cancer_Prevention.pdf?dl=0
======
alpsadflpa
this text is written by a non-expert on a much-debated topic. it hits several
controversial points with no background provided. but you do get internal
inconsistencies, as others have pointed out. weak.

------
otabdeveloper4
Seems the gist is to "eat your vitamins", which seems like a bad idea to me if
you're trying to fight cancers.

Also, "cancer" is a small subset of oncology". Most people probably encounter
benign tumors during their life.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
There is (at least) one inconsistency: the document starts with the statement
that the Mediterranean diet is optimal, but later on it advises to avoid whole
milk dairy products. In fact, cheese is an important component of the
Mediterranean diet. And it is consistent with current research that was
reported on HN repeatedly. [0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13637273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13637273)

